# Truglo Scopes



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Truglo scopes, junk? Pretty good for the money? What's the general opinion?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I put a Truglo Red Dot on my AR several years ago. Works better than I thought it would. Pretty accurate for up to about 50 + yds. Battery is still the original (probably should change it out). Cost me about $50.00 .


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Red dots work okay, there other scopes work just like all the other cheap scopes out there.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Are the lower end Nikon's and Leupold's any good? I've had good results with Simmons on rimfires, what about a .270? Do they rattle apart? I don't have ton of money to upgrade with, but I'd like to get rid of the $30 Tasco.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had a 3x9 Nikon buckmaster on my .270 for years. Think I spent around $140 on it in the nineties. Scope has never given me issues.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Uni said:


> I have had a 3x9 Nikon buckmaster on my .270 for years. Think I spent around $140 on it in the nineties. Scope has never given me issues.


Thanks, this is the kind of info I'm looking for.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

MKP said:


> Uni said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a 3x9 Nikon buckmaster on my .270 for years. Think I spent around $140 on it in the nineties. Scope has never given me issues.
> ...


My cuz had a Simmons that gave him fits. I love my Nikons. I have 3 Buckmasters and a Nikon Monarch. Great scopes. I've also heard great things about Vortex.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Uni said:
> ...


The Nikons are sounding more and more tempting, and I too have heard good things about Vortex. Why don't you hear about Weaver anymore? Back in the day, its seems they were the name in rifle scopes, but you never here about them anymore. Has their quality fallen off?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Leupold rifleman, it's a fair scope. I have it on my Encore 30-06 barrel. You should consider the new Redfields too, I have a couple, pretty good glass for the $.
I've shot a couple of the new weavers but don't own one, I prefer the leupolds myself.

Have to say it, Almost anything will look good compared to an old tasco. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I do have one Weaver. It's a T-36 on a .204. It's ok, way to much power (straight 36 power). Little hazy and it makes you think wrong, like I can shoot P-dogs at 500-600 yds by holding right on them. :lol: :roll:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Buy a Swarovski


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

drsx said:


> Buy a Swarovski


If I could do that I probably wouldn't be shooting a Savage Axis 

I'm seriously looking at the Nikons right now, particularly a Buckmaster. Does anyone have experience with the ProStaff line?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MKP said:


> If I could do that I probably wouldn't be shooting a Savage Axis
> 
> I'm seriously looking at the Nikons right now, particularly a Buckmaster. Does anyone have experience with the ProStaff line?


I *just* put a Nikon Buckmaster on my boy's Axis last night. I did alot of research and the Buckmaster line gets much better reviews than the Leupold Rifleman line. Buckmaster is supposed to have better glass than the ProStaff's. The scope is really clear and overall for the price its an extremely good deal. I bought a mildly used one off Ebay for $127, you just cannot beat that price as it comes with a lifetime warrenty.

You will most probably need the weaver rail for the gun as the guns scope base holes dont fit alot of scopes comfortably. With the rail you can position the scope anywhere you want in .5" increments. I got the rail off ebay for $18 shipped. We bought Leupold Rifleman rings to mount on the base. Make sure you get Medium height rings though or the bolt throw wont clear the rear bell (we made that mistake lol)

Havent shot my boys yet (his is the lefty youth model axis in 7mm-08). I've been teaching him the steps of reloading... his brass is all sized, polished and primed. Later today I'll have him weigh and seat the bullets. I helped him set up a dummy round just off the riflings so later die setup will be a breeze.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

MKP said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Swarovski
> ...


Don't fret too much. You could probabley spend a lot more money on a rifle that would not shoot as good as your Savage. Utility is key and often has little to do with cost. Another good example of this is the Weatherby line where the cheaper Vanguard line will almost universally meet or surpass the performance of the higher priced Mark line. I also like the new Redfield scopes in the economy class. Check them out.---SS


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm loving the Savage, not so much the scope. I think I can get better groups with something better. The Tasco gets blurry at higher magnification levels. I think you're right DallanC about the Weaver rail. I'm not sure what Savage was thinking with the stock bases, they're so far apart, it's very limiting. I will look at Redfield to.

Thanks guys


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My daughter recently bought a savage rifle and it came with a Nikon BDC scope. She has yet to hunt with it but it shoots very well and playing around with the scope I have been quite favorably impressed.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a leapers UTG 4-16x40 that is surprisingly good for the $70 it cost me. The glass is good with no fuzz at full power. For a relatively cheap scope I'd buy another. It came with the mounts and flip up covers too. It has an illuminated reticle which I've not found much use for. It also comes in a 4-16x50. Like I say; I'd buy another it seems to be the best I've seen in that price range.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy finished off reloading a box and a half of 120grn Ballistic Tips tonight for his 7mm08. His first ever reloads and they turned out sweet.

I'd note on the Axis and the weaver rail that the 2nd screw on the forward mount (the one 2nd closest to the tip of the barrel) protrudes down and actually hits the bolt when torqued down. I discovered this after marring the end of his bolt a bit. We'll polish that out as it wont affect anything. I pulled the offending screw and carefully ground it down on the grinder removing 1/16" of an inch, and put it back on the gun. It worked great with enough clearance... just watch for that when you tighten down your axis mounting screws.


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

DallanC said:


> My boy finished off reloading a box and a half of 120grn Ballistic Tips tonight for his 7mm08. His first ever reloads and they turned out sweet.
> 
> I'd note on the Axis and the weaver rail that the 2nd screw on the forward mount (the one 2nd closest to the tip of the barrel) protrudes down and actually hits the bolt when torqued down. I discovered this after marring the end of his bolt a bit. We'll polish that out as it wont affect anything. I pulled the offending screw and carefully ground it down on the grinder removing 1/16" of an inch, and put it back on the gun. It worked great with enough clearance... just watch for that when you tighten down your axis mounting screws.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks, will do.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Just doing a fellow up. I wound up getting the Nikon Buckmaster 3-9x40. Been great so far! Got it sighted in with 3 shots.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

